# Homemade MREs for less!



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

So I saw the idea for these a long time ago, and finally decided to put together some tonight. I documented it so I could pass it along to you guys. Here goes.

Start by getting a Food Saver, if you don't already have one (any brand, these are a preppers best friend).
Also pick up a roll each of 8" and 11" bag material.









Then assemble your contents.









Now take the 8" material and form condiment pouches, fill with sugar, salt, and pepper.









I also assembled accessory pouches which include toilet paper, matches, a toothpick/flosser, 12"x18" piece of heavy duty foil, and a wet nap.









Next I made a packet of fig newtons for each meal (this is two servings).









Can't live without coffee and cream!
I also have added two drink mixes and two boullion cubes, as a warm cup of broth is a real pick-me-up.









Now collect the rest of the components - mine include either a spam single or tuna pouch, ramen noodles or other soup mix, pop tarts, trail mix bars, crackers with cheese or peanut butter, cocoa mix, and a piece of candy.









Now assemble your complete MRE by adding one each of the above pouches, and your other items, in a 12"x11" food saver bag. It helps to kinda layer things so they protect the crackers, since it all compresses when sealed.

Here's the finished product:









And the other side.









After sealing them, write the date on them so you know when to check/replace.
I mark mine for one year from the date assembled, but I'm fairly confident they will be fine for longer.

The beauty of these IMHO is that you can tailor it exactly to your food preferences while still costing less than commercial MREs (about half as much). I think having real food in them is worth the trade off in shelf life (these 1-2yrs MREs 5yrs).

Really one's creativity and personal tastes are the only limits to making your own homemade MREs. I have seen them with the "Compleat" meals as the entree, or with another 8" compartmented pouch of peanut butter and saltines. Try it out, get creative!

These came in around $5.00 per meal and that's with name brand products inside. I'm fairly certain if someone wanted to they could get the cost per MRE down to $2.00 or less.

Hope this inspires you to try making your own emergency rations, trust me, its really easy and cheap!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome ideas ! I'm going to have to give this one a shot . How do you store yours after they are complete ?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Got so excited that I for got my manners. I meant to say Thank You !


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I store these in my bug out bag, ready to go just in case. As long as you keep them in a cool, dry place they should last a year. I wouldn't recommend keeping these in vehicle kits, as the high temperatures can spoil them more quickly.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Seen that idea on outube myself but hadn't gotten around to doing it yet. You added two or three ideas in there thanks for the post.


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

I make homemade oatmeal packets and also put those in our 72 hour & car kits. 

I change the ones in our 72 hour kits out once a year. 

I change the car kits out in October and May. (The shorter time period accounts for the hottest months of the year here. I figure that after being in the car all summer in Vegas that they'll go bad if we don't take them out & use them right away so I throw those into our immediate rotation.)


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> So I saw the idea for these a long time ago, and finally decided to put together some tonight. I documented it so I could pass it along to you guys. Here goes.
> 
> Start by getting a Food Saver, if you don't already have one (any brand, these are a preppers best friend).
> Also pick up a roll each of 8" and 11" bag material.
> ...


This is a really great idea!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> I make homemade oatmeal packets and also put those in our 72 hour & car kits.
> 
> I change the ones in our 72 hour kits out once a year.
> 
> I change the car kits out in October and May. (The shorter time period accounts for the hottest months of the year here. I figure that after being in the car all summer in Vegas that they'll go bad if we don't take them out & use them right away so I throw those into our immediate rotation.)


I'm in the process of designing our car kits right now, and will use this idea! Thanks!
Here we need to worry about freezing temps, not heat so they will last until summer at least. I like the idea of 6 month rotation, if I'm hinky about anything, its food safety.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Good idea , thank you for sharing. 

I got to thinking about what I could make for my husband instead of buying MREs, this would work great and I will probably replace the spam with dehydrated meat of some sort, homemade.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

What other Entree' items ideas can we come up with. I might try sardines or kippers or smoked oysters. I love Vienna sausages. potted meat. lil more weight with the cans but not much and the cans will be nice to help protect the crackers . 

DJ like your suggestionof home dehydrated meats I have yet to try too many meats I have made a few batches of beef and der jerky. ONe of my deer jerkies turned out TOO salty I ended up grinding it to powder in my blender and used it to season homeade soups and stuff along with my ground up powdered tomatoes good thickener and good flavor.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I use to do this years ago when thumper climbed iron. I would put salad fix'n's in one side and put his salad dressing on the other. that way his lunch salad was not mucky but the time he got ready to eat it.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

POOR MAN!!!! Bet all those other meat and tater types picked on him terrible for that rabbit food.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

You could also cook your favorite bean and dehydrate, add to the ramen noodles. Just another thought.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am sooooo glad you posted this! I have to add some more food to our BOBs and was thinking of MREs. This is way better. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

To be completely honest this is just my own version of something I saw somewhere on the internet. I tweaked it to my own preferences, but thats what I always advocate, making these things custom for the people who will use them. For example, load up the ones for kids with goldfish and fruit snacks and other things they will eat. Its going to be stressful when you break these out, we're not packing picnic lunches, so add those little extras. Also you could make hybrids with some military MRE components and add extras that will help increase morale in a desperate situation. That's the idea behind so many drink options in each of mine:
Cocoa w/marshmallows (why not?)
Coffee w/ creamer and sugar
Water additives (fruit flavors)
Beef/chicken boullion (mmm...broth)

Having a good drink can really be a needed pick-me-up.
Definitely go on YouTube and check out some of the videos on there, as there are several variations that might work better for you.
I am glad you guys like it though!

:badboratimpression:

Hi five!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> To be completely honest this is just my own version of something I saw somewhere on the internet. I tweaked it to my own preferences, but thats what I always advocate, making these things custom for the people who will use them. For example, load up the ones for kids with goldfish and fruit snacks and other things they will eat. Its going to be stressful when you break these out, we're not packing picnic lunches, so add those little extras. Also you could make hybrids with some military MRE components and add extras that will help increase morale in a desperate situation. That's the idea behind so many drink options in each of mine:
> Cocoa w/marshmallows (why not?)
> Coffee w/ creamer and sugar
> Water additives (fruit flavors)
> ...


Doesn't matter where YOU got your inspiration its the fact you posted it here to share with us. You have given us all something to think about and lit the fire of creativity within us.

Thank you again. :beercheer: (water for me, please)


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wondering if you had counted the calories in these? I like the idea but just thinking about the calories vs nutrition .


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Doesn't matter where YOU got your inspiration its the fact you posted it here to share with us. You have given us all something to think about and lit the fire of creativity within us.
> 
> Thank you again. :beercheer: (water for me, please)


Your welcome. I encourage anyone who does this to post their results and pay it forward to everyone else!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

nomadjanet said:


> Just wondering if you had counted the calories in these? I like the idea but just thinking about the calories vs nutrition .


Fig bars 200 Cal.
Pop tarts. 400 Cal.
Ramen soup 380 Cal.
Crackers/PB 190 Cal.
Trail mix bar 140 Cal.
SPAM single 250 Cal.

Total 1560 Cal.

This is fairly good for the cost and most of it I do not need to get out my stove/cookset for, as its ready to eat and shelf stable.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

probably boost the fat/cal count pretty easy with a couple squeeze packs of peanutbutter or homeade packets of peanuts themsleves. Maybe some GORP, not bad as is but I usually think of the "mre packs" as traveling or working away from home where you may very likely need a few more calories for the day. Suppose you could just double up too and eat two a day. Just thinking out loud.


----------

